# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > آموزش: برندسازی چیست؟؟

## totaleternity

سلام
بر خلاف آن چه در تصور عموم از برند سازی وجود دارد ، که بیشتر تصوری از مراحل اولیه برند سازی از جمله انتخاب نام و طراحی لوگو و رنگ سازمانی است، برند سازی مراحل دشوار و هزینه بری خواهد داشت. ما امروز به صورت ساده قصد داریم ابتدا توضیح بدهیم برند سازی چیست و پس از آن هم به این می پردازیم که چرا برند سازی یا همان برندینگ در بازاریابی اهمیت دارد.
یک راه و روش خوب و موثر در ساخت برند (برندینگ) به شما جایگاه لازم برای فروش محصول یا ارائه خدماتتان در بازار را می دهد. اما یک سوال! برند سازی چیست ؟ اگر خیلی ساده بخواهیم در یک جمله برند سازی را تعریف کنیم در واقع باید این را به شما بگوییم:
_برند سازی چیست ؟ برند سازی همان قولی است که شما به مشتریان خود می دهید.

در واقع با برند سازی مشتریان شما از این موضوع اطلاع پیدا می کنند که چه انتظاری می توانند از محصولات و خدمات شما داشته باشند. خدمات و محصولات شما چه تفاوتی با موارد مشابه در بازار دارد؟ برند شما از دیدگاه شما در کسب و کار مشتق می شود. در واقع منعکس کننده شخصیت خود بنیان گذار آن برند خواهد بود. سوالات زیر به شما کمک می کند که توضیحات ما در خصوص این کهبرند سازی چیست به خوبی مشخص گردد:


آیا شما در بازاری که انتخاب کردید، کارکشته و با تجربه هستید؟آیا محصولات و خدمات شما مورد اطمینان مردم هستند؟ یا محصولی نو به بازار ارائه داده اید که نیازمند ایجاد اعتماد اولیه است؟محصولات یا خدمات شما چه حدود قیمتی دارند؟ لوکس محسوب می شوند؟ یا عادی؟ یا ارزان قیمت؟مشتریان بالقوه شما چه کسانی هستند؟
در پاسخ به این سوال که برند سازی چیست هم چنین باید خدمت شما عرض کنیم که زیرساخت برند سازی شما همان لوگو، سایت ، پکیج اداری و بسته بندی (در صورت وجود محصول) است که باید تصمیم درستی در یکپارچه سازی آن بگیرید. استراتژی برند شما هم در این خلاصه خواهد شد که چه چیزی، کجا ، چگونه و به چه دسته از مشتریان بالقوه خود ارائه خواهید کرد. با پاسخ به این سوالات مشخص می کنید که پیغامی که برند شما منتقل می کند، چیست. هم چنین جایی که قرار است تبلیغات داشته باشید، هم بخشی از شخصیت برند شما را مشخص می کند.

مطلب کامل رو در بخش آموزشی سایت ما بخونید،ارادت_

----------


## shopintex

*مزایای ثبت برند*

یک برند خوب باعث می شود مشتریان و مشترکان شما محصولات شما را از یکدیگر تشخیص دهند و عامل بسیار تاثیر گذاری در ایجاد وجهه و شهرت برای ثبت شرکت شما خواهد بود. همچنین اشخاص ثالث با کسب اجازه از شما می توانند منبع درآمد مستقیمی از محل حق امتیاز برند شما باشند. حتی ممکن است داشتن برند برای دریافت وام نیز مفید باشد.

*مدارک مورد نیاز جهت ثبت برند*

برای اشخاص حقیقی ارایه کپی شناسنامه و کپی کارت ملی لازم است.برای اشخاص حقوقی نیز کپی روزنامه تاسیس و اخرین تغییرات شرکت، کپی شناسنامه و کارت ملی صاحبان امضاء، کارت بازرگانی( البته در صورتی که از حروف لاتین استفاده کرده باشید) باید ارایه شود.
نکته:در صورتی که در تصویر علامت یا نام مورد نظر شما جهت ثبت،کلمه یا حروف لاتین استفاده نشده باشد،ارائه ی کارت بازرگانی الزامی نخواهد بود. ارایه 10 نمونه برند درخواستی در ابعاد حداکثر 10×10 سانتی متر. در صورتی که برند شما 3بعدی باشد می بایست از 6 زاویه متفاوت به گونه ای که در مجموع نمونه 3 بعدی را شامل شوند ارایه شود.

----------


## younes.sahebi

انتخاب نام تجاری کالا یا خدمتی که در یک صنعت ارائه می‌‌شود می‌‌تواند سودآورترین بخش از یک استراتژی بازرگانی یک شرکت و ساخت برند موفق باشد. در ساده‌ترین تعریف، نام تجاری را می‌‌توان سمبل و نمادی از کالای شما دانست که قادر است از طریق آرم، ترکیب رنگ‌ها، صدا، مظاهر و حتی شیوه‌های نوشتاری، پیام مورد نظر را به مخاطب منتقل ساخته و در اولین نگاه کالای شما را به ذهن وی آورد.

*برای ساخت برند موفق نوع دیدگاه خود را نسبت به حرفه ‌یا شغل‌مان تغییر دهیم*

خود را نه به عنوان یک کارمند، بلکه به عنوان یک دارایی در نظر بگیریم. عناوین و سمت‌های شغلی را از یاد ببریم. از خود بپرسیم که : “من چه کارهای ارزش‌آفرینی انجام می‌دهم؟” و چه چیزهایی مایه مباهات و افتخارم است؟”

*عوامل وفاداری خود را ارزیابی مجدد کنیم*

ابتدا به خود وفادار باشیم و بعد به تیم‌ و یا شغل، مشتریان و سازمان خود وفادار باشیم. وفاداری به خود، مقدمه وفاداری و تعهد به مسیر شغلی است و جایگاه فرد را در مختصات برند ارتقا می‌دهد و منجر به ساخت برند موفق می شود.

*با خود صادق باشیم*

صداقت، سرمایه اصلی حرفه‌ای‌ها است. بنابراین درباره‌ی خود و ویژگی‌هایتان صداقت به خرج دهید، اگر خود را صادقانه بشناسیم، می‌توانیم یک برند موفق ، قدرتمند و پرجاذبه برای خود بسازیم.

*از بزرگان بیاموزیم*

چشم و گوش خود را برای یادگرفتن مداوم باز نگه داریم، چرا که یادگیری توانایی مواجه شدن با شرایط مختلف را ارتقا می‌دهد. معلمان بسیاری در محیط اطراف ما وجود دارند. تجربه یکی از بهترین و در عین حال سخت‌گیرترین معلمان است. همکاران، مشتریان، رقبا، دوستان، خانواده، برندهای سازمانی و حتی کتابها و مقالات نیز می‌توانند معلم‌ ما در برندسازی و ساخت برند موفق باشند. پس باید از هر فرصتی برای یادگیری بهره‌گیری کنیم. حتی به قول کوروش بزرگ، از نابخردان هم می‌توان چیزهایی آموخت. یادگیری به ما کمک می‌کند تا وجوه تمایز خود از رقبایمان را بشناسیم.اخیراً چه اقداماتی را صورت داده‌ایم که سروگردن از بقیه بالاتر باشیم؟ از نظر همکاران و یا مشتریان‌تان، مهم‌ترین نقطه قوت شما و یا حتی ضعف‌تان چیست؟

*زیاد آفتابی شویم*

مهم‌ترین وظیفه تبلیغات در ساخت برند موفق ، شناساندن است. بنابراین باید به عنوان یک برند شخصی، کاری ‌کنیم که به قول معروف در چشم بیاییم. این کار می‌تواند از طریق ایجاد شبکه ارتباطات و گسترش حلقه همراهان، بر عهده گرفتن پروژه‌های چشمگیر، نمایش مهارت ها و توانمندی ها در قالب ارائه سمینار، انتشار مطالب و محتوای آموزنده در حوزه تخصصی خود، داوطلب‌شدن در کمیته‌های مختلف و یا پنل‌های علمی و هم‌اندیشی‌ها  انجام گیرد. این روشها از جمله مراحل انجام بازاریابی برای خود هستند.

*ثبات قدم و پشتکار داشته باشیم*

ما از طریق پیام برندمان به دیگران اطمینان می‌دهیم که می‌توانند به ما اعتماد کنند. یک محتوای بی‌کیفیت و سطحی، سست‌کننده است و حیات برند را به خطر می‌اندازد.بنابراین باید از یکپارچکی و تناسب پیام برند خود، با ویژگی‌ها و مهارت هایمان اطمینان حاصل کنیم. یک پیام نامنظم و شلخته، تمام تلاش ما را نقش  برآب می‌کند. بنابراین تمام آنچه انجام می‌دهیم و یا تصمیم به انجام ندادن آن می‌گیریم، در شکل‌گیری برند موفق شخصی‌مان اثرگذار است. از شیوه‌ی صحبت پشت‌ تلفن گرفته، تا نوع رفتار در جلسات و یا نحوه نگارش ما در ایجاد برند شخصی‌مان مؤثر هستند.

*حواسمان به نحوه‌ی انجام کارمان باشد*

نباید از یاد ببریم که نحوه‌ی انجام کارها اغلب به اندازه‌ی خود کارها اهمیت دارد. آیا مختصر و مفید صحبت می‌کنیم؟ آیا بر نگاه خود مدیریت داریم و می‌توانیم توجه دیگران را به خود جلب کنیم؟ آیا هوش تدبیری بالایی داریم؟

*شبکه بازاریابی خود را ایجاد و آن را مدیریت کنیم*

بازاریابی نه فرآیندی مقطعی بلکه روندی مادام‌العمر و مستمر است. دوستان، همکاران، مشتریان و مراجعین ما می‌توانند یک ابزار بازاریابی برای برندمان باشند. آنچه درباره‌ی ما گفته می‌شود، نشانگر ارزش برند ما است.

*معماری اقناع و چگونگی اثرگذاری  را بیاموزیم*

هوشمندانه از توانمندیهای شخصی، و نیز جایگاه و نقش خود و شبکه ارتباطا‌ت‌ مان در جهت اثرگذاری بر دیگران استفاده کنیم تا یک برند موفق داشته باشیم. در غیر اینصورت به عنوان فردی قابل‌اعتماد و ارزشمند در ذهن دیگران نخواهیم بود. برندهای شخصی معتبر، از قدرت نفوذ برخوردار بوده و کلامشان برش دارد.

*از بازخورد دیگران استقبال کنیم*

برای داشتن برند موفق ، ارزیابی و رصد مداوم ارزش برند، وظیفه‌ای حیاتی است. این‌ کار را می‌توان به کمک روش‌های علمی و مدون نظیر روش بازخورد 360 درجه و یا به شکل غیر‌رسمی و طرح سؤال از افراد و همراهان صادق خود انجام داد. بنابراین نظرات سازنده در خصوص عملکرد خود را جویا شویم. به‌علاوه یک راه کمتر متداول هم وجود دارد، و آن مراجعه به مراکز معتبر استعدادشناسی و نیز انجام مصاحبه‌های شغلی است. البته این به معنای تغییر شغل نیست، بلکه مصاحبه‌های شغلی می‌توانند جایگاه و ارزش بازار یک برند شخصی را مشخص کنند.

----------

